# Warhammer 40,000 Dark Millennium Online trailer Analysis!



## Markkoh (Jun 17, 2010)

[video] 



 [/video]

*^The Video is the analysis^*

*foot note*
With E3 coming along, I decided to analyze the new MMORPG from THQ set in the WarHammer 40k universe, Dark Millennium Online. With pretty cool graphics and huge war scenes, this game looks like its going to be kickass. Though I'm still undecided on how missions/quests will work in the game, I have faith that THQ with their other award winning WH 40k titles, will bring in a new and innovative way to do missions in the backdrop of the 40k universe. 

In the video you will see-

Characters
Factions and races
Vehicles


----------



## quachill (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks for posting this. looks pretty cool.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its already in the news and rumours section.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

_In the video you will see-
Characters
Factions and races
Vehicles _

Ok, that really is not an analysis. Just saying that its "kickass" and "cool" doesnt really put it all together does it?

What characters did you see? Space Marines? Which chapters? Chaos? Imperial Guard? Did you see a Titan? What about a Defkoppta? Or any other vehicles? Did you see a Dread in there?

If your going to analyze something, then you cant be that vague. You have to be specific in what's in the video and what you saw. Not trying to be a [email protected] here but I just hate it when someone says they are going to analyze something and then....dont.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

It's also in the video game/MMO section, too. But an interesting vid none-the-less. It doesn't look too good, imo, but I'll reserve judgement until more details are elaborated upon.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

@loki1416, you did watch the video right? or, did you jsut assume the video there was a trailer, and his little note at the bottom was the analysis. i think the latter. so dont talk shit about people without even taking a look at WHAT THEY ARE POSTING. that is all. -end rage-


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@Hemophile44: Actually, I wasnt talking shit and I certainly wasnt talking shit about someone. What I said was a politely put thought on someones work (criticism in other words). I didnt cuss him out, wasnt rude, and didnt say anything that could be considered mean except that I didnt think it was much of an analysis. The only person around here getting attitude is YOU. So unless you are attacked directly, it's none of your concern. Besides, if you read below, you will see that some people take the time to appologize for their mistakes. So worry about what YOUR ARE POSTING instead of what others are posting. -end rage- (LMFAO)

@Markkoh: Sorry Markkoh, I did assume that it was just the trailer and that's all you had said about the trailer. I sincerally appologise for my assuming something that was entirely wrong.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I would be interested in playing it once more details are released in August.


----------



## Markkoh (Jun 17, 2010)

I definitely need to see more I buy this game though. 

also, do you guys see any chance of Eldar or Tau making an appearance in the game? and being playable races? 

what if I dare to say so, necrons and tyranids?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I know I won't be buying the game for the simple reason I HATE paying to play games after I've already bought them. 

Seriously.. why shell out like £120 a year to play a game thats complete, and I don't have to buy new bits for? That £120 would buy me an entire army, or 4 other computer games.


----------



## Markkoh (Jun 17, 2010)

well if the monthly payments mean regular updates, quests, locations and overall more experience in the same game then I wouldn't mine paying.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess were all in line for apologies.

@Loki, I sincerely apologize. When i see a lack of cussing on a post i believe to be offensively put, I find it to be for a lack of repercussions. You are right and i took my "defensive" attitude too far. again I am sincerely sorry,
Hemophile
@Markkoh, good edit to the post, lets hope it will stop people like me from blowing up on commentators.
@


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@Hemophile44: Done and over with 

Like anyone else, I want to buy a game and be able to play it. No hidden costs, no forced groups to join (like xbox live). But when it comes to an MMO, your not paying for a "full game". Because what your buying now will NOT be the same in 6months time (at the least). It's a game that will be constantly changing. Having something added or taken away. What your paying for is that your buying into a game that will forever evolve. They are going to be constantly adding new things, updating this or that, making your experiene deeper. Fluff wise, they have the potential to put in anything!

@Markkoh: I (personally) wouldnt count on too many races being in the game at first. If they added every single race now, that would really limit their expansion to the future. I see them putting in a few races now (humans, orks, chaos, eldar, SM's) to get people playing. Then, down the road, an expansion will hit the shelves with Necrons or Tyranids or dark eldar. So for now I would just expect the basic races but hope for the most races.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

I would find tyranids very interesting as a race. Personally, I see them as a region infested with them, no. A race. Although being a lictor would be very satisfying. This is also just my opinion, but I don't think imperial guardwill be playable at first, at least from the trailer. The image of them show them in fortifacations, and just the image shouts npc to me. Can't wait for eldar and chaos.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I will definitely be giving skulls for the skull throne.

I have never played an MMO prior to this upcoming one. However, watching my friends play them, they seem to offer deals if you buy a year subscription or something of that matter.


----------



## Markkoh (Jun 17, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> I (personally) wouldnt count on too many races being in the game at first. If they added every single race now, that would really limit their expansion to the future. I see them putting in a few races now (humans, orks, chaos, eldar, SM's) to get people playing. Then, down the road, an expansion will hit the shelves with Necrons or Tyranids or dark eldar. So for now I would just expect the basic races but hope for the most races.



that is a most excellent point. with such a rick universe THQ would most likely milk it for all its worth. With that said, I would like to see how THQ models the traditional RPG classes -

warrior
mage
archer

around the backdrop of races such as space marines-

Standard space marine
Librarian
scout sniper 



> I would find tyranids very interesting as a race. Personally, I see them as a region infested with them


hmm, not quite sure how they would fit into the 40k universe, seeing as Tyranids are always moving from planet to planet depleting their natural resources from them. So an idea that Tyranids would just infest an area of a planet wouldn't make that much sense...

unless they're a splinter group of an invading Hive fleet. 



> This is also just my opinion, but I don't think imperial guardwill be playable at first, at least from the trailer. The image of them show them in fortifacations, and just the image shouts npc to me. Can't wait for eldar and chaos.


I don't think anyone in their right minds would choose to be a guardsmen (unless you can be more than one :grin But if they allowed players to be a character from the Officio Assassinorum, then I that would be really really good.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Markkoh said:


> I don't think anyone in their right minds would choose to be a guardsmen (unless you can be more than one :grin But if they allowed players to be a character from the Officio Assassinorum, then I that would be really really good.


Now, now. I would enjoy trying Guard. 

I bet they would work something out where Guard characters get some group bonus when more of them are together in one location. I mean, that just makes sense.


----------



## Markkoh (Jun 17, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Now, now. I would enjoy trying Guard.
> 
> I bet they would work something out where Guard characters get some group bonus when more of them are together in one location. I mean, that just makes sense.


lol that would mean alot of players would have to be guardsmen. unless...

oh my god, what about being a commissar? executing guardsmen. fuck yeah.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah group bonus would make sense, or maybe you act as a squad leader and control a squad? Commisar, priest, assassin? All speculation.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Although the morale affect would be laughable for IG. Everyone else it's viable.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I am sure they would make it work. I doubt they would show IG just for the hell of it.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

No, I agree, I just think they willbe an expansion and ones in the trailer were npcs. Although I'm just speculating. IG could be in it for all I know.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

"From THQ private company conference of 20th january concerning E3 presentation plan:
Playable factions:
- Imperium
- Eldar
- Orks
- Chaos
Features:
- Focus both on Meele and Long range Combat
- covering system
- 29 Zones (21 claimable, 8 invadeable)
- Open-World
- PvP around resource gathering and taking strategic points
- center zone features a conquerable stronghold
- No playable Tanks or other Warmachines at release but implemented possibility for expansion
- Tyranids as full fighting PvE-Faction
Lore (being discussed concerning certain faction-plots at the moment but here are the things we determined with Games Workshop so far):
- Game takes place in the southern border-sectors of Segmentum Tempestus
- Factions fight over a destroyed imperial forge world called Tarelis and its hive-city Cerberus X (newly added to the lore!)
- The story of the game will NOT take place in a parallel universe! Just like the Planet Kronus (made by our colleagues at relic) Tarelis will be part of the lore!
- Tyranids will be main-antagonists
- Unfortunately Vigil-games was not allowed to use Relics Gorgutz 'Ead 'Unter as Ork Warlord as he will make a final appearance in the second DoW2 expansion
Costs:
- 49.99$
Monthly fee:
- being discussed but most likely around 13$
Rating:
- targeted Teen/PEGI 16
Fully revealed at E3 2010."

I got that from another post in another part of the forum. Nids won't be playable but will be the PvE content. The rest speaks for itself.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

So the nids will be the PvE side? That sucks! Doesnt mean they wont/cant implement them into the playable side later on of course. Look at it this way: If they are putting them into the game now as PvE, atleast they'll have the kinks (for the most part) worked out when/if they make them playable!
Honestly, I would like to see a progression system. For example: SM's you start out as a neophyte. As you lvl your toon up you become a scout. Eventually, at a certain level, you under go a specific quest to become a full fledge marine. 
Really dont see that happening though. For the simple reason that at higher lvls, you wouldnt have any more scouts sense they all advanced to a later stage. So it'll probably be that you start out as a full marine, then level getting better and better as you go. A scout will always stay a scout and will progress just like a marine.
Personally I want to play Guard! Even though I dont think their survibability would be very high for solo play. So I'll probably play a SM or CSM so I can get my solo time in.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to see the 'strongholds' for each race, or will every race start in the same place? Like World of Warcraft, or like ES: Oblivion? I' quite like to see a capital for each race. Dark Eldar would have an awesome one, I'm thinking of a huge tower, full of cages with gruesomely tortured people in side of them. Who will go through the tutorial? I'm hoping that the Archon will send you to the Haemonculus for training.

Just my 12 1/2 cents (damn you GW price rises)

Midnight


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm thinking that each race will have it's own stronghold/ starting place. I get the feeling that alot of the mechanics/way of things will be taken from warhammer online. Each race there had it's own story arc and starting place. I just hope that unlike warhammer online that it wont be entirely PvP based. Gets old just running the same instances over and over and over and over and over and you get my point.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

From the description... 8 zones invadeable... with 4 playable races... each race has 2 zones that are their 'home' territory. Like how WoW has each races home base and another zone directly beside it.

As for nids being possibly made into a playable race... I think you are dreaming, and you might as well keep dreaming because it will never happen. They are too complex of race that do not follow any of the mechanics that the other races will follow. If you really want to play nids... play starcraft 3 and play zerg... because I think that is the closest you'll ever get.

Personally, I believe there will be no healing class. It would be like boarderlands with health able to be picked up from dead bodies... or like some health regen or potion popping. With that... I see 3 different varients of classes availible, each with its own talent tree system.

You'll likely have a 'warrior', 'physker', and 'ranger' class. Each class then will also have a tiered system where when you hit a certain level you upgrade to this new level. I'm going to write down an example for Eldar and Imperium.

Warrior - 1st grade -- Storm Guardian, 2nd grade -- Dire Avenger, 3rd grade -- Autarch
Physker - 1st grade -- Adept, 2nd grade -- Warlock, 3rd grade -- Farseer
Ranger - 1st grade -- Defender Guardian, 3rd grade -- Ranger, 3rd grade -- Pathfinder

Warrior - 1st grade -- Scout, 2nd grade -- Space marine, 3rd grade -- Veteran
Physker - 1st grade -- Adept, 2nd grade -- Grey Nights or something , 3rd grade -- Librarian
Ranger - 1st grade -- Guardsman, 3rd grade -- Veteran Guardsman, 3rd grade -- Heavy Weapons Team

As for expandable races... Necrons wouldn't become a playable race because it doesn't fit their fluff. They don't gain expereince or anything like that. Necrons would become the new PvE content after Nids most likely.

Races that you could expect to see included with expansions. Dark Eldar & Tau. Tau would join the forces of the Imperium with Eldar and Dark Eldar would join the Choas and Orks. The Dark Eldar class would be similar to the Eldars in nature, and the Tau would most likely have to be expanded from their fluff because they don't have warriors... maybe battle suits if you consider that.

Now some of you are going to say... what about Deamons... well, they are similar to Necron and Nids. They are mindless horrors that have no real balance to the story line and make a much better PvE encounter compared to a playable race. As with the inqusition and all of the branches off of Imperial... well... you already have Imperial.

The inclusion of mech will possibly be added through later expansions, but I can see that being a long beta process to figure out because it will be very difficult to make the mech's balanced, as well as what classes can use what mech.

Those are my thoughts at least, and oh... for those of you who say there are healers in apothacaries and medics and stuff... in what game would you want to be a medic where you have to run up beside a tank when he is taking on a carifex and put a bandage on his knee... its just not practical.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have it in my head that if you were to play guard, you would play with a squad of 4, possibly more as you level up. Special abilities/equipment would be based around arming your different guardsmen.


----------



## Markkoh (Jun 17, 2010)

Don_Keyballs said:


> "From THQ private company conference of 20th january concerning E3 presentation plan:
> Playable factions:
> - Imperium
> - Eldar
> ...


ahh, thanks for that


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Don_Keyballs, where is the source for that info? i looked around the thread and couldn't find a link anywhere.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

looks great, but by imperium they mean what? guardsmen and space marines? thats an easy choice..... although a squad mechanic would be pretty intregueing. I always thought it would be cool if you could be an adept for eldar, and choose your path, say 5 or so levels in. i could see like wheel, with one side melee, the opposite heavey ranged, then like healer and tank/specialist class on the other points. then you have like banshee, guardian, scorpions, dragons,warp spiders, reapers, etc. all i hope for in the game for eldar is the ability to be a warp spider. tralala, warp, blade in the back, warp out.


----------



## presc1ence (May 23, 2010)

That Warhound Looks Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

OpTi said:


> Don_Keyballs, where is the source for that info? i looked around the thread and couldn't find a link anywhere.


I originally found it in the thread under 'News and Rumors' regarding the release trailer... however, as I try to find the link again I can't find it. I had the text copied in an e-mail that I sent to my buddies so that is where I got it from, but sorry I can't find it again.



Hemophile44 said:


> if you could be an adept for eldar, and choose your path, say 5 or so levels in. i could see like wheel, with one side melee, the opposite heavey ranged, then like healer and tank/specialist class on the other points. then you have like banshee, guardian, scorpions, dragons,warp spiders, reapers, etc.


I think that would be too many class trees to make. It would most likely be just 1 melee and 1 ranged. So like Scorpions and Reapers. Personally I would see Warp Spiders being way too over powered for the fact that no other race has a class that is similar to them in nature... so I just see them not being in the game period.

Game designers always like the simple and easy approach as it saves them time which in turn relates to money. There are just too many different aspects that they can use to determine a character tree... so they will most likely choose an iconic one from each faction (eldar, chaos, ork, Imperium) and go with that. That is also why I see the SM being the equivalent of the warrior class for the Imperium as there is just so many ways to fit up a SM that just keeping him in a generic roll will help solve the need of having to create too many talent trees.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Don_Keyballs, agreed. i simply put that as an idea i thought would be cool, i am fully assured that will not be apart of the game. although....warp spiders would be fun....


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

im pretty sure there will be a healer type class for each race it would make grouping almost nigh imposible.

Also every new MMO that comes out is normally bare bones then as time goes by they begin adding more and more things as well.

Making a daemon as a playable character makes perfect sense in the 40k universe simply if you read the fluff from the codex there are daemons that do have minds of there own and are not greater daemons. But im sure this won't happen and as always they will be summoned pets since GW has issues with daemons being deployed like everyone else. Never quite understood this due to the fact that in fantasy they break into the real world the same way they do in 40k.

What im hoping they do is include all factions of chaos instead of 1 from the look of things its gonna be khorne & nurgle(big flippin suprise there) i dont think ive ever seen a game with slaanesh being a usable faction(mind you i said usable not just included)

Now i have one gripe and its prolly gonna piss someone off. now please no hate mail it is my opinion and you take it or leave it.

WHY ORKS DAMMIT DO THEY REALLY HAVE TO BE INCLUDED IN EVERY SINGLE 40K GAME... Honestly every game that is made based on 40k always has orks im just so tired of fighting orks. Ok im being forgetful here fire warrior didn't have orks instead you were a puny tau. (if they think im to believe that one fire warrior can take on the imperium and the word bearers legion then these people really are dumb)

What ever happen to the supposed space marine game that had a trailer and everything(which has flippin orks again) End of Ranting


----------



## Markkoh (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah... but orks are everywhere. They're like the asians of the 40k universe.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Markkoh said:


> yeah... but orks are everywhere. They're like the asians of the 40k universe.


LOL thats funny i like that i never thought of like that but asians are smart at least i think to live with orks would be like living in the world of Idiocracy (if anyone has ever seen that movie)


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Who doesn't wnt to live in idiocracy? Then you would rule the world....as piss poor as it would be.


----------



## geenareeno (Jun 18, 2009)

2 things: 

About your analization; it was cool, i enjoyed it. But, you missed the khorne berzerkers, the wartruck, and the deffkoptas. That's okay though, most people watching it probably eitehr knew what it was or didn't care.

About the game, continuing on Don_KeyBalls example of Warrior, Psyker, Ranger. Orks might have something like this:

Slugga Boyz > Nob > Warboss
Grot Assistant > Painboy > Mad Dok (Orks really only have weirdboyz for psykers but they could figure something out.)
Shoot Boy > Loota > Flash Git


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Now, now. I would enjoy trying Guard.
> 
> I bet they would work something out where Guard characters get some group bonus when more of them are together in one location. I mean, that just makes sense.


From what i've read, they will be trying to work in a squad system for pvp and such.



Don_Keyballs said:


> Personally I would see Warp Spiders being way too over powered for the fact that no other race has a class that is similar to them in nature... so I just see them not being in the game period.


Well, they'd be similar to the mage in World of Warcraft in terms of teleporting. Its just the warp spider can teleport farther, and they can teleport just about anywhere.
But I can't see why the wouldn't add them as a playable class. Maybe they might add a similar power to librarians, sorcerers, etc.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I may have shat myself.


----------



## dedredhed (Jun 22, 2010)

just had a nergasim....
i need to buy a new computer too though.
:headbutt:


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was going to play it, but now knowing the Tau aren't in it. F***k it!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Really........ if its fluff based than what the hell could a tau even hope to do to a SM? Swarm him?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Really........ if its fluff based than what the hell could a tau even hope to do to a SM? Swarm him?


Thats really their only option for cc. Ranged? Well, that might be a different story.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Except marines have better shooting too and their armor is fairly effective at deflecting pulse rifle shots where as a bolter rips through fire warriors like tissue paper.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I still hate orks!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Am I the only one disappointed with the inclusion of Astartes as a playable race? I know its a logical thing to do from the marketing side of things, considering most kids and fanboys adore Astartes, and are therefore more likely to buy the game. But I would rather not have every idiot running around as one of the Emperor's Angels of Death. I would rather they were only included as NPCs, or playable only in certain scenarios or for short periods of time as a 'buff' or something similar. And having Librarians as playable? Seriously? Having hundreds, if not thousands of Librarians running around a single world, yeah that makes sense and is plausable..!

I would rather remove Astartes and Chaos Astartes as baseline playable (only having them as NPCs and playable in certain scenarios or as a temporary reward, which would really improve their worth and make them more of the amazing super-soldiers - able to turn the tide of battle individually - that they really are, rather than just have them running around everywhere numbering more than even the Orks - considering the Astartes will obviously be the most popular faction), and have Imperial Guardsmen and Chaos Cultists as baseline playable instead.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

As would I. I love space marines but there is no way to reconcile the fluff with the cluster fuck that will be this game. I heard gray knights were playable at one point. If so then this is going to be the greatest fluff fucking in the history of 40k.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I always love how conveniently everyone happens to be fighting over the same system.


----------



## NeonDante (May 14, 2009)

I agree with the IG as a kind of pet class. Anyone ever play City of Villains? To me, the best part of that game was the mastermind class. My Thug Mastermind had two basic goons, a pyro for light AOE, two enforcers with minor buffs and a bruiser with superstrength. I would hang back and use my poison abilities to debuff my enemies, lowering defense here, slowing attack speed there, a bit of crowd control while my goons did all that killing and getting shot business. The game really wasn't all that great in my opinion, but the mastermind class was so much fun I'm sure I wouldn't have played as long without it. 

So I was thinking, the IG could be similar, with IG being your "race" and perhaps your planet of origin being your "class." I picture it being customizable, with options opened by your class, and perks/talents/feats/whatever. For example, a Catachan character could take heavy flamer and demo charge troopers, and perhaps an ogryn bodyguard, giving you powerful close in firepower and making your hero harder to kill (perfect in pvp!). A Cadian character might be able to take all around good Kasrkin, a sanctioned psycher for some magical boom (or a squad of them... fully tabletop supported!) with perhaps a special ability with a big cooldown that summons a boatload of whiteshields, like my thug mastermind's gang war or the WoW death knight's army of the dead. Death Korps could be slow tanks, (dig in!) Tanith could be archer rogues, some feral world could be HTH, etc. I see the squads as heavily customizable. Any character would be able to take basic lasgun troopers (Expendable and easy to replace!) and some heavy weapons, like a heavy stubber, but you could swap in different soldiers according to your class, talents, and needs. Perhaps to help with AOE you could take a mortar squad and a Master of Ordnance. (It's the guard, we gotta get some pie plates in this biotch somewhere, no?) Or better yet, have the ability to call in airstrikes or artillery yourself... your guy's got to have something to do! (The buffing and debuffing whilst your expendable minions slaughter your enemies was a LOT of fun!)

So your character would more or less be a jack of all trades (for solo and pick up groups) and a master of one (for raiding and PVP.)

I personally think this would be a blast to play! Not only that, but it would balance them with SM players while being completely lore friendly, and taking a rarely used but awesome gameplay mechanic and turning it up to 11!

If the makers of this game are listening, feel free to steal my idea! You can repay me by making warboss Borglum Da Rekka a minor quest giver or dungeon boss or something.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Except marines have better shooting too and their armor is fairly effective at deflecting pulse rifle shots where as a bolter rips through fire warriors like tissue paper.


I really didn't mean pulse rifles. I meant railguns.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> But I would rather not have every idiot running around as one of the Emperor's Angels of Death. I would rather they were only included as NPCs, or playable only in certain scenarios or for short periods of time as a 'buff' or something similar. And having Librarians as playable? Seriously? Having hundreds, if not thousands of Librarians running around a single world, yeah that makes sense and is plausable..!


You forget that people will be playing as different races. Just because people play space marines in the tabletop game doesn't mean they will automatically jump into being a space marine when the mmo comes out. There are going to be multiple races and classes for each race. That means most players will want to experiment with other races.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I always love how conveniently everyone happens to be fighting over the same system.


It was already a massive stretch with Dawn of War. 



DeathJester921 said:


> You forget that people will be playing as different races. Just because people play space marines in the tabletop game doesn't mean they will automatically jump into being a space marine when the mmo comes out. There are going to be multiple races and classes for each race. That means most players will want to experiment with other races.


Well Done (I didn't literally mean 'everyone'/100% of people would play as Astartes). But I guarantee you that unless there is some internal server restrictions on races/classes the majority of characters on most servers will be Imperial Astartes, and for me at least, that really reduces the appeal, impact, and effectiveness of Astartes as a whole.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child, do you know if they will have chapter specific abities and armor styles? IOW will I be able to make a wolf? And I would bet on there being more chaos marines than anything else.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Child, do you know if they will have chapter specific abities and armor styles? IOW will I be able to make a wolf? And I would bet on there being more chaos marines than anything else.


I doubt it, it would be much harder to justify fluff wise if that was the case.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree with child of the emperor. They could pull an Armageddon, but more likely than not it will be a specific chapter, although they will probably offer dyes for customizations sake.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

NeonDante said:


> I agree with the IG as a kind of pet class. Anyone ever play City of Villains? To me, the best part of that game was the mastermind class.


I have long thought exactly the same. In fact, many moons ago I posted as much on RPG.net when the game was first announced.



Azezel on RPG.net said:


> Which is of course, the nature of the Guard - there's no such thing as one Guardsman, there's a ton of them and they all have a mess of tanks one radio-call away.
> 
> Guard class should be like CoV's Mastermind class.
> 
> ...


I'm no-longer quite so cynical, but I still probably will give it a go.


----------

